# Pacific Northwest, B.C. and Alaska



## WarmCozyBoat (Sep 3, 2004)

I am hoping to find anyone planning a trip up through B.C. and Alaska in 2005.
I have a Cooper 353 which has been totally refitted and as I am a Marine Engineer, I will be carrying numerous spares and tooling.
Would like to share the experience as I have sailed this area many times.
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You should takae an invit like this to the Pacific Northwest list.. Lots of Great people there. Maybe you''d find someone who would like that berth...


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

Hi

I''m planning a three month trip (July/Aug/Sept) from Vancouver Northwards and back for 2005. We will be four people (myself, my wife and two daughters- 9 and 12). 

We plan to at the very least reach Prince Rupert but hope to get further. The Charlottes (East side of South Moresby) and West side of Vancouver Island may be on the itinerary as well.

We have a Dufour 36 classic.

M Murphy


----------

